# inventory?



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

can someone please explain to me how to use my inventory [ fish flakes.]



jonathan


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

if you click on "shops" at the top, you can spend your fish flakes. you can go here http://www.fishforums.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=18 which will discuss it further


----------



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks fishfreaks


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

have only 20 flakes to spend     :twisted: :mrgreen:


----------

